# Drone Defense



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

How do you plan to avoid servalence by drones pre and post SHTF?

https://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/858250/16

It's not just government and military. Gang usage puts a spin on this. Hard to say if government or gangs will be worse. I figure post SHTF if I can shoot the damned thing I will. Pre SHTF? I have to admit tomorrow having a coherent plan . What about frequencies and jamming?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

12 G
20 G
.410 Bore


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Shooting them is fine, but most folks will never realize they're there to begin with.

I can fly my drone 100 feet above a person and they never know it's there. And by the time you grab your shotgun, I'm headed out of range.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

here's a possibility 


> Andersson revealed a small hardware module which is able to fully hijack a range of popular drones and remote control devices due to the DSMx radio protocol.
> 
> https://www.zdnet.com/article/you-dont-need-to-shoot-irritating-drones-to-take-them-down/


anti-gadgets can get expensive too. 
You could possibly make your own net-cannon like a PVC potato gun

4 WAYS TO TAKE DOWN ILLEGAL DRONES


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If the grid goes down, unless they have a power source, they won’t be flying much, I personally fly, with my high definition camera, I fly at 400 feet, and it take very detailed photos and video, it can goes as high as 1600 ft, not legally of course but after the SHTF, it won’t matter, with that being said, high altitude drones will be difficult to manage. Personally if I encounter one in that situation and it is hovering, I will do whatever I can to take it down.....the key is to know they are there.....listen for a sound that sounds like a swarm of bees.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am going to shoot the one flying it. from a long way away.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If the thing is too high to shoot, send a drone to kill a drone. Just crash into the mutha'.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

For me not much of a problem, way too much foliage trees to avoid here.

Even Google earth satellite photo's can't see my place, all it can see is my parking lot.

My access road is like a canyon of trees 100 feet high.

Anyone flying one low enough to survey my place would loose it to gunfire.

Further, is if it was spotted post SHTF, it would go unmolested, then an ambush would be set for the inquiring intruders, no quarter either.

If I found one looking in my windows now, you damn well better believe the owner will regret it to his dying day.:devil:

I would hunt the bastard down right then and there.

The idea of a 2.6 GHZ RC jammer is interesting, will have to look into that, I can build one of those with about 100 watts out should do it.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> For me not much of a problem, way too much foliage trees to avoid here.
> 
> Even Google earth satellite photo's can't see my place, all it can see is my parking lot.
> 
> ...


Your location sounds great SOCOM!


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

If you've got a lot of land to surveille and only few people to do it, having a drone yourself would be a great addition to your defensive set-up during SHTF.

Unfortunately, it wouldn't help with detecting evening "guests".


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> For me not much of a problem, way too much foliage trees to avoid here.
> 
> Even Google earth satellite photo's can't see my place, all it can see is my parking lot.
> 
> ...


Send me a schematic when ya get it figured out, so I can go digging through my collection of electronic odds and ends.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

27 MHZ to 5.9.GHZ I will take it down.....Have wrecked hundreds of cars and boats at the local park !


I'll leave it laying.....till you show up for recovery...Then neither of you will leave!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

My employer uses drones to spy on employees and look for safety infractions. I have seriously considered building a jammer, but have concerns over interfering with radio transmissions that could endanger my fellow peons.


----------

